# Start-HTML-Seite mit fester Größe öffnen.



## maximal2002 (30. Mai 2005)

Hi Leute,

ich habe folgende Aufgabe zu lösen:

von einer Exe-Datei, soll eine Start-HTML-Seite in einer festen Größe öffnen und NICHt im Vollbildmodus.

kann mir wer weiterhelfen?

danke


----------



## Remme (3. Juni 2005)

Moin,

versuch es mal hiermit ist ganz einfach anzuwenden und man alles selber steuern.
WebExe 
Viel Spaß

MFG Remme


----------

